# Horlogegereedschap



## EricSW

Weet iemand waar ik voor weinig een redelijk setje horlogegereedschap kan kopen? Ik ben van plan wat meer zelf te gaan doen met mijn horloges. Ik heb nogal wat digitale exemplaren, met een batterijtje dus, en die ga ik dan zelf vervangen. Ook wil ik, en dat is eigenlijk de hoofdreden, zelf een reparatie uitvoeren aan een wijzerplaat van een automaat.dan zal dus het uurwerk eruit moeten e.d..

Tips voor het demonteren van een horloge zijn ook welkom.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Op eBay zijn diverse setjes met gereedschap te vinden voor pakweg een dollartje of 10-15. De inhoud van die setjes is meestal voor 90% hetzelfde, kan je je eigenlijk geen buil aan vallen. Na de aanschaf van dat setje heb ik nog regelmatig wat extra tooltjes besteld zodra ik merkte dat het basissetje tekort schoot. Maar voorlopig moet je best een eind kunnen komen met een dergelijk setje.


----------



## Hans_NL

Er zijn Chinese setjes te koop op eBay, voor circa 20 euro. Ze zijn compleet en voor niet-professionele toepassingen redelijk bruikbaar.

I heb zo'n set en kan er redelijk mee uit de voeten. De schoevendraaiertjes zijn matig; koop snel betere bij de Gamma of Praxis. Ik heb de set aangevuld met een 'watch demagnitizer' plus een slim ponsapparaat voor leren bandjes.


----------



## GuySie

Wat moet ik me voorstellen bij een slim ponsapparaat? Ik heb zo'n ding namelijk nog nodig, de tangen die je voor riemen koopt zijn te groot voor horlogebandjes :|


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Wat moet ik me voorstellen bij een slim ponsapparaat? Ik heb zo'n ding namelijk nog nodig, de tangen die je voor riemen koopt zijn te groot voor horlogebandjes :|


Je hebt ook van dat soort tangen met kleinere opzetstukjes. Die heb ik ooit een gekocht maar begaf het bij het eerste horlogebandje dat dikker was dan een millimeter of twee. Daarna ben ik overgegaan op zoiets, doet het nog steeds:










Kan nooit meer dan een dollar of 3/4 kosten, inclusief shipping waarschijnlijk zelfs.


----------



## Hans_NL

Zie sales post op PMWF.


----------



## EricSW

Bedankt voor de reacties! Was al bekend met die goedkope setjes idd. Zal er 's eentje bestellen en kijken wat de kwaliteit is.

Weet iemand waar ik een tutorial kan vinden waarin het demonteren van een horloge wordt uitgelegd?


----------



## Hans_NL

Sorry voor de verwijzing naar een ander forum (gelukkig zijn de oprichters van WUS en PMWF goede vrienden), maar misschien kun je op pmwf.com even kijken onder het menu 'Resources' - 'How to's'. Een aantal gangbare reparaties wordt daar uit de doeken gedaan. Gewoon leesbaar zonder te hoeven registreren.

Deze *pagina* is enigszins wonderlijk, maar wel aardig om wat op te steken over het gereedschap zelf.

Hans


----------



## EricSW

Hans_NL said:


> Sorry voor de verwijzing naar een ander forum (gelukkig zijn de oprichters van WUS en PMWF goede vrienden), maar misschien kun je op pmwf.com even kijken onder het menu 'Resources' - 'How to's'. Een aantal gangbare reparaties wordt daar uit de doeken gedaan. Gewoon leesbaar zonder te hoeven registreren.
> 
> Deze *pagina* is enigszins wonderlijk, maar wel aardig om wat op te steken over het gereedschap zelf.
> 
> Hans


Bedankt, ik zal vanavond 's gaan kijken.


----------



## EricSW

Heb inmiddels een setje gekocht via marktplaats. Koste 11,20 inclusief verzenden. Heb het geld op dondergavond overgemaakt en had het zaterdag al in de bus. Echt perfect dus! Het gereedschap ziet er nog mooi uit voor zo weinig geld.

Wel grappig is dat ik van meer dan de helft van het gereedschap niet weet war het voor dient... hahaha! 

Wordt sowieso leuk om dat allemaal uit te zoeken... heb er weer een nieuwe hobby bij.:-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Doe maar effe een pm zodra je onder de knie hebt hoe een ETA 2892 basis met daarop gemonteerd een Dubois-Depraz 2020 chronograaf module kan worden geserviced :-d


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Doe maar effe een pm zodra je onder de knie hebt hoe een ETA 2892 basis met daarop gemonteerd een Dubois-Depraz 2020 chronograaf module kan worden geserviced :-d


Daar is dat ene schroevendraaiertje voor toch? b-):-!

Ga morgen meteen m'n Breitling uit elkaar schroeven...... NOT!


----------



## EricSW

Heb zojuist nog zo'n rubber balletje besteld om schroefdeksels open te krijgen. Ben benieuwd hoe dat werkt, raar idee...


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Heb zojuist nog zo'n rubber balletje besteld om schroefdeksels open te krijgen. Ben benieuwd hoe dat werkt, raar idee...


Heb ik ook een, werkt op het grootste deel van de horloges prima. Sommige horloges zitten zo strak dicht (door uitgedroogde rubbers bijvoorbeeld) dat ze alleen open te krijgen zijn met een caseback-opener; die zal er waarschijnlijk ook wel eentje bijzitten in je setje. Moet dat ding wel eens in de zoveel tijd een keer opnieuw oppompen trouwens, ze hebben de neiging om langzaamaan leeg te lopen.


----------



## HertogJanNL

Handige tips hier  Heb maar even zo´n tangetje besteld om gaatjes in leren bandjes te maken. Heb het één keer laten doen door een juwelier en toen was mijn Laco bandje van E50 ineens een stuk minder mooi... Doe het sindsdien dus zelf met een zakmes priem, heel voorzichtig. Maar dit is toch beter gereedschap hiervoor :-!


----------



## EricSW

Dat balletje werkt perfect! Heb het gisteren op twee horloges geprobeerd. Eentje zat erg vast, maar ging uiteindelijk toch open. Ideaal ding.


----------

